# making mitred half lap joints



## devonwoody (20 Jul 2015)

I would not endorse the machinery operation.


But I think I will make my next picture frames based on this method.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CscUFrlinY4

(Myself) came out of plaster last week after nearly eight weeks but not yet fit enough to work in the workshop, unable to stand for long periods until I recover my strength on both legs.


----------



## Zeddedhed (20 Jul 2015)

That has got to be about the scariest thing I've ever seen on a Tablesaw.
How he still has all his fingers is a total mystery. (although they do look as though they could have been grafted on!!)


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (20 Jul 2015)

devonwoody":17we6ahf said:


> I would not endorse the machinery operation.





You can see why he's got "DANGER" written on the fence...


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jul 2015)

Zeddedhed":20f4k2wj said:


> That has got to be about the scariest thing I've ever seen on a Tablesaw.
> How he still has all his fingers is a total mystery. (although they do look as though they could have been grafted on!!)




That's nothing look at this bandsaw job

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7pLMOLvh20


----------



## jimmy_s (20 Jul 2015)

I can hardly watch some of the Videos on Youtube

have a look at this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWipXcTIzyg


----------



## blackrodd (20 Jul 2015)

jimmy_s":iw22ugkv said:


> I can hardly watch some of the Videos on Youtube
> 
> have a look at this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWipXcTIzyg



Just has to be the worst one yet, Scared the cr&p out of me! Some people have no fear do they?
Regards Rodders


----------



## jimmy_s (20 Jul 2015)

It is surely just a matter of time until he removes a few digits - scary has hell!


----------



## Angusdog (21 Jul 2015)

His YouTube name, CSAmaker, stands for Considerably Shorter Arms...


----------



## sploo (23 Jul 2015)

jimmy_s":1va06hf1 said:


> I can hardly watch some of the Videos on Youtube
> 
> have a look at this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWipXcTIzyg


Ho. Lee. She. Ite. :shock: 

I've seen some daft things done on a table saw (and done some daft things myself on a router table)... but pushing an unsupported round log lengthwise over the top of an unguarded table saw freehand. Man. That is quite simply the dumbest thing I think I've ever seen. Perhaps the 0 comments on the video are because people are simply too shocked to post.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Jul 2015)

I couldn't decide between that or the chap ripping halfway along a plank before lifting it off, blade still running, as scarier. Not much in it I suspect.

I watched the bandsaw secret box one last and by comparison it seemed an almost reasonable approach. Must have been desensitized by the other two!


----------



## sploo (24 Jul 2015)

Sporky McGuffin":aehqj1vq said:


> I couldn't decide between that or the chap ripping halfway along a plank before lifting it off, blade still running, as scarier. Not much in it I suspect.
> 
> I watched the bandsaw secret box one last and by comparison it seemed an almost reasonable approach. Must have been desensitized by the other two!


Indeed; the bandsaw box seemed pretty fine to my eyes by then :wink:


----------



## Wizard9999 (26 Jul 2015)

jimmy_s":1jnu5sdl said:


> I can hardly watch some of the Videos on Youtube
> 
> have a look at this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWipXcTIzyg



Excellent, thanks for the link. As somebody new to the woodwork lark I was wondering how to cut that 2m long by 25cm diameter holy trunk up I acquired from the neighbours. Thanks to this helpful YouTube video it is now clear the answer is to do it freehand on my tablesaw.

Now of course, whilst I am new I know better. But I do watch a lot of YouTube trying to learn technique, so what worries me is that maybe there are people out there who see this and think it is safe. At least as worrying is what else am I watching and thinking it is safe for me to copy!

Terry.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Jul 2015)

Wizzard, that's how they used to do it on a table saw in the old days and with a 24" blade out in
the open. I suppose the blood cleaned up easier that way when accidents happened.


----------



## sploo (27 Jul 2015)

devonwoody":2t9ts5wd said:


> Wizzard, that's how they used to do it on a table saw in the old days and with a 24" blade out in
> the open. I suppose the blood cleaned up easier that way when accidents happened.


I believe it was also mandatory to be having a smoke whilst leaning over the saw; preferably with a few open cans of flammable liquid close by :wink:


----------

